# A Room to Let in Old Aldgate



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Some lovely old photographs:

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2010/11/05/a-room-to-let-in-old-aldgate

I wish I had a time machine and could go visit... and see it all in color!


----------

